# Journey had a VERY good day!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We took our young lady to the CKC show in Brantford today. She had such a lovely day. She got Winners Bitch, Best of Winners, Best Opposite Sex and Best Puppy in Breed. A lovely friend of mine, Cathy Siverns of Cavri Toy Poodles showed her and they did so well together! The venue was packed with people and there was no way I could do it. Hoping for more of the same tomorrow.

I hope this link works! The first eleven pictures are from today at the show and afterward at home.

Flickr: Arreau Poodles' Photostream


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats! That's pretty close to me, wish I had known about it I would like to see a dog show in person!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations Cherie and Journey. I am glad you found out what a gem Cathy is. It is so nice to have someone who is as helpful and kind as Cathy helping you.

If you are entered Sunday I hope you have great luck.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

congrade she is so pretty


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations!! I'm happy but not surprised, because she is stunning! If she has a good day tomorrow will she be finished?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

MaryLynn said:


> Congrats! That's pretty close to me, wish I had known about it I would like to see a dog show in person!


Oops I see Cherie said that she and Journey are entered tomorrow. If you are free it is the Brantford and District Dog Show 69 Market St. S. Brantford and it looks like group 6 is showing at 11:20 am. Ring 2

http://canuckdogs.com/upload/DogShowDocs/8363fa11-3a7b-11e2-8a1f-64a927c463a1.pdf


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

What a lovely bitch, Congrats!! Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ditto what TLP said. I'd love to meet you if you can come. It is at the Civic Centre right beside the casino.

If she does the same tomorrow, she will be half way there...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

TLP said:


> Congratulations Cherie and Journey. I am glad you found out what a gem Cathy is. It is so nice to have someone who is as helpful and kind as Cathy helping you.
> 
> If you are entered Sunday I hope you have great luck.


Thank you!! Cathy is just amazing! I don't think I have ever met a kinder person. Shawn Copley was there helping too and those two bicker like an old married couple! LOL! Nice to see Chrystal Murray and finally meet Paul Clas in person.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I hope she had a good day today, too!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Journey1


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations little girl!
Sylvia & the girls  :kiss:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She did nothing today. Something spooked her and she would not put her tail up. Her breeder reminded me that her sisters have all been in season lately, so she is likely coming into heat shortly, and that may or may not have something to do with her goofy behaviour today. The venue was also very chaotic and packed with people and the dogs had to walk through the bedlam to get to the rings.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Well she at least did well the first day?! There's always next show!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It happens.  I took Jazz to a UKC show recently. He entered like he owned the place, all 6 months of him, head up, tail up prancing like a king. He was feeling so full of himself that he stared down a couple of adult American pit bulls. Well, you know how that went over with them. The owners had trouble controling their dogs as they lunched, growled and barked at him in tandem. He was scared &*%#less after that. We went in the ring and all he could do is hunt around for the pitbulls and keep an eye on them. 

After the show the judge came over to me! I thought that was very nice. I said I wasn't sure he had it in him. She said, "Oh, yah, he's got it in him. I saw him outside the ring when you came in. He demanded attention. He's a stunner. Unfortunately, I judge on what's in the ring. I wanted to come over and tell you to give him more time to mature because he is a very good looking boy." So, I'll try again.  There are some more UKC shows in February. He'll be 8 months old then and maybe he'll do better IN the ring. LOL

Cherie, where did you get her collar. I need a better collar for him. He is in a beginning obedience class and they won't allow a choke chain, even the ones with the silk. His collar is ripping his hair out.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Outwest, I had a similar issue with training classes not liking the chain on the neck protectors. I basically told them, look, this is a show dog and hair is a priority here. The chain won't actually choke the dog. Olga sends the poodleit neck protectors with a metal ring that attaches on at your dog's neck width and "stops" the chain so that it cannot choke.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Her day to day collar is a kindness collar from Dogs in Style. It is similar to a martingale but wide and all satin on the inside, so it protects the hair from breakage.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I emailed Dogs in Style for a collar.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Cherie, on Journey's win


----------

